#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  В деле приглашения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы произошли большие изменения

## Anatoly

Долгое время никакой информации мы не сообщали, поскольку ситуация оставалась неясной. Теперь всё, вроде бы, прояснилось.
А развивались события следующим образом.
В начале марта А. Терентьева на посту Секретаря Всероссийского Координационного Совета по приглашению Далай-ламы сменил А.И. Джуджиев, Президент Объединения буддистов Калмыкии. В то же время в Тыве был избран новый Камбы-лама, и вскоре в Калмыкию по просьбе ОБК вернулся Шаджин-лама Тэло Ринпоче. Главы буддийских объединений традиционных буддийских регионов – Бурятии, Калмыкии и Тывы взяли дело приглашения Его Святейшества в свои руки, в результате чего была достигнута окончательная договорённость с МИД РФ о том, что МИД не будет возражать против посещения Его Святейшеством традиционных областей распространения буддизма в России. Учения же в Москве и Петербурге в этом году оказалось провести затруднительно.
Итак, Его Святейшество Далай-лама посетит Бурятию, Тыву и Калмыкию с пасторским, сугубо религиозным визитом начиная с 9 сентября сего года.
Это победа!


(Информация с сайта «Буддизм России» от 4 августа 2002 г.)

----------


## Банзай

:-))))))
И за Тэло Римпоче радостно, а то как-то не слишком тогда вышло, имхо ..
Держите в курсе когда и где, в Калмыкии собирался быть на следующей неделе, но теперь, очевидно, перенесу.

----------


## ullu

а подробнее можно узнать когда и где?

----------


## avas

То есть точно никто ничего не знает, а кто знает - не говорит?! Опасаются. что слишком много людей приедет или "мероприятие" только для "своих". из "традиционных буддистских регионов" :Wink: ? :Frown:

----------


## Банзай

У меня отпуск предвидится, двину в Астрахань, очень хорошо было бы совместить. Информация точная нужна.

----------


## Galina

12:51     

Высказанные вчера в информации агентства Интерфакс предположения о том, что глава Тибета может быть снова не допущен в Россию, подтвердились. МИД РФ отказал во въездной визе Далай -ламе ХИВ без объяснения причин, сообщили радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" в оргкомитете по приглашению лидера буддистов. Далай-лама планировал посетить буддистские регионы России во время поездки с 10 по 20 сентября 2002 года. 

Переговоры с МИД о приглашении Далай-ламы в Россию велись в течение всего последнего времени после того, как в сентябре прошлого года Москва отказала Далай-ламе в транзитной визе для путешествия в Монголию. В результате переговоров стороны пришли к компромиссу: Далай-ламе было разрешено посетить буддистские регионы РФ, не заезжая при этом в Москву и Санкт-Петербург. В российском МИД дали понять, что если поездка будет носить сугубо религиозный характер и Москва и Петербург не будут включены в нее, то посещению Далай-ламой России ничто не будет препятствовать, сообщили в оргкомитете по приглашению Далай-ламы.

Однако, несмотря на то, что организаторами визита были соблюдены все условия, на текущей неделе МИД вновь отказал Далай-ламе во въездной визе. Как стало известно радиостанции "Эхо Москвы", председатель оргкомитета по приглашению Далай-ламы глава Буддийской традиционной сангхи России хамбо-лама Дамба Аюшеев и президент Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов 15 августа обратились к президенту РФ В. Путину с целью довести до его сведения данную ситуацию и в надежде, что президент сможет внести в нее ясность. 

http://ntvru.com/religy/16Aug2002/2dalai_lama_ru.html

----------


## Galina

Любая уважающая себя страна считает за высокую честь пригласить Его Святейшество Далай ламу.
 Значит мы не уважаем себя и своих сограждан, исповедующих буддизм. А это наши сограждане в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Туве и других регионах России.
 Буддизм одна из 3-х основных традиционных религий в России. 
Очень печально !!!

----------


## pilot

да, дикость какая-то...

----------


## Торчинов

Я на этот раз тоже крайне возмущен очередным отказом в визе ЕС Далай-ламе.  Во-первых, в России есть целые НАРОДЫ, для которых Далай-лама действительно нечто вроде живого бога (на уровне бытового сознания, так сказать). Во-вторых, Россия должна проводить более независимую политику от Китая: такие жесты китайцы все равно не ценят, принимая их как сами собой разумеющиеся, а независимость и любые проявления силы (кроме хамства) китайцы ценят, понимают и уважают. Определенная независимость в таких вопросах, как визит ЕСДЛ скорее пошло бы на пользу очень важным для России отношениям с Китаем (больше уважать бы стали), чем во вред.

----------


## nvasunin

Странно устроен человек....
Может бороться за обладание тем, что ему не совсем нужно и отказывается от того блага, что само идет к нему....
Особенно печальным это выглядит на фоне того, что вроде правительствами КНДР и Росии планируется повторный визит Ким Чен Ира  :Frown: 

Эх, Кали-Юга....

----------


## Торчинов

А вот насчет Ким Чен Ира Вы неправы. У России появляется великолепный шанс сыграть посредническую роль в нормализации отношений между Кореями в перспективе их последующего объединения. Тут у нас шансы больше, чем у кого-либо еще и от него глупо отказываться. Тем более, что к визиту ЕС Далай-ламы это никакого отношения не имеет. Простите за офтопик.

----------


## Борис

Час от часу не легче...

Кто-то из кожи вон лезет, дабы насолить китайцам, а другие - дабы их ублажить  :Frown:  ... Когда мы, наконец, независимую от чьего-то мнения политику проводить-то начнем!?

Мне, конечно, симпатичны идеи евразийства, но под нашим началом  :Wink: !

Прошу прощения за оффтопик.

А не пускать ЕСДЛ в Россию - это свинство!  :Frown:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет всем!

Увы, отвечаю с запозданием. ПОЗОРИЩЕ! За державу обидно.
Впрочем, чего ждать от этих алчных чиновников и грязных политиков. У них на челе так и написано - власть, корысть и мзда. А уж по ящику будут вещать про геополитические интересы России и прочее.
Так что всем, кто хочет встретиться с Его Святейшеством, стоит поехать в цивилизованные страны. А в этом топком болоте - дремучем тоталитарном государстве - ловить нечего.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Борис

Пэма, только умоляю, страну нашу оскорблять не надо!

У "цивилизованных" стран у самих рыло в пушку. Еще неизвестно, как там в случае чего обернется все. Политики все одинаковы.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Пэма, только умоляю, страну нашу оскорблять не надо!
> 
> У "цивилизованных" стран у самих рыло в пушку. Еще неизвестно, как там в случае чего обернется все. Политики все одинаковы.*


Борис, вы полагаете, нам есть чем гордиться? Я, если угодно, космополит. Меня великая расейская идея не беспокоит. В прошлой жизни был тибетцем, в этой русский, что дальше?
Что вы скажете про Чечню, миллионы нищих по всей России, все эти фарсы с выборами. Лично мне за это стыдно. 
И естественно, как буддисту, мне обидно, что попраны религиозные чувства тысяч верующих в угоду чьей-то корысти.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## ullu

А мне вот не обидно. Осуждать людей за их неведение - правильно что ли?
Конечно это была бы большая радость, если бы Его Святейшество смог приехать . Но если не смог, то это не повод для злости, агрессии и ненависти.
Прежде всего следует радовать своего учителя своими успехами в практике, а успехи в практике это совсем не нетерпение, агрессия, раздражение и осуждение окружающих, которые находят смысл в мирских делах.
Сострадание распространяется и на политиков тоже.

----------


## Борис

Пэма, если Вы списываете в утиль целую страну, то лучше уж сделайте это с Америкой. Они, в конце концов, первыми сделали тибетскую трагедию разменной монетой в торгах с КНР.

//Что вы скажете про Чечню//

Надо было Басаеву отдать всю Расею. Уж он-то бы понастроил буддийских храмов, и ЕСДЛ пригласил бы!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Хватит же спекулировать на войнах - и так кровь льется! И поймите же, в конце концов, что подгонять религию под свои политические убеждения - значит верить не в Три Драгоценности, а во что-то другое...

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *А мне вот не обидно. Осуждать людей за их неведение - правильно что ли?
> Конечно это была бы большая радость, если бы Его Святейшество смог приехать . Но если не смог, то это не повод для злости, агрессии и ненависти.
> Прежде всего следует радовать своего учителя своими успехами в практике, а успехи в практике это совсем не нетерпение, агрессия, раздражение и осуждение окружающих, которые находят смысл в мирских делах.
> Сострадание распространяется и на политиков тоже.*


Я рад, Уллу, если для вас это действительно так.
Лично у меня нет к этим людям никакой злости или ненависти.
Моя естественная реакция на все происходящее - стыд и досада, что и я в некотором роде гражданин РФ. Вот и все.
Кстати, а если Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче вдруг не разрешат в Россию приехать, вы чего делать будете?

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Пэма, если Вы списываете в утиль целую страну, то лучше уж сделайте это с Америкой. Они, в конце концов, первыми сделали тибетскую трагедию разменной монетой в торгах с КНР.
> Хватит же спекулировать на войнах - и так кровь льется! И поймите же, в конце концов, что подгонять религию под свои политические убеждения - значит верить не в Три Драгоценности, а во что-то другое...


Дорогой Борис,

Давайте я уж лучше не буду задевать ваши глубоко патриотичные чувства. Тут уже на форуме возникали подобные дискуссии и похоже участники форума относяться к этим вещам по-разному. Вы судя по всему гордитесь своим "россиянством", мне же абсолютно все равно, ибо как сказал Падмасабхава "Родной край - темница демонов. Избегай его, как яда!"
И вы, и я осудили наших чиновников за свинство, поэтому, возможно, я не прав в своих высказываниях, раз вы решили, что я списываю в утиль целую страну.
Другое дело, почему вы полагаете, что я подгоняю религию под политические убеждения. Я лишь называю вещи своими именами. Разве вам не понятны чувства простых людей, например, тибетцев, чью родину оккупировали китайцы. Какая тут политика. Вообще, всем нашим буддистам, озабоченным излишней "тибетизацией" некоторах единоверцев, советую побывать в Непале или Тибете, после этого подобные опасения проходят сами собой. 

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Борис

Пэма, все тлен, страны и нации - как русская, так и тибетская. Но если мы не в состоянии проявить любовь и уважение к той стране, в которой родились - грош цена всей нашей бодхичитте и состраданию к тибетцам как частному проявлению этой самой бодхичитты... Вот, собственно, что я имел в виду...

А ура-патриотизм мне так же противен, как и пренебрежительное отношение к своей Родине.

Срединный путь...

Если я Вас чем-то обидел - прошу простить. Но Россию в обиду не дам (будь она неладна и пусть она здравствует, моя великая и бессильная, дурная и мудрая страна  :Wink:  ).

Мир?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Поеду туда куда разрешат.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

МИР! РАВЕНСТВО! БРАТСТВО!
Может меня и зарубило от досады, эмоции перехлестнули.
Пожалуй, Россия и мне небезразлична, поэтому и бывает за державу обидно, когда происходят подобные вещи.
В общем, сожалею, если из-за меня дискуссия съехала в не то русло.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *Поеду туда куда разрешат.*


Что же, мудрое решение. Надеюсь я ничем вас не обидел.

----------


## Борис

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *МИР! РАВЕНСТВО! БРАТСТВО!
> Может меня и зарубило от досады, эмоции перехлестнули.
> Пожалуй, Россия и мне небезразлична, поэтому и бывает за державу обидно, когда происходят подобные вещи.
> В общем, сожалею, если из-за меня дискуссия съехала в не то русло.*


 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
----------------------------------

А что так с Его Святейшеством поступили - это действительно, повторюсь, хамство, что бы там ни говорили в оправдание...  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

Ребят, если вам нужно, чтобы Далай-лама приехал - надо думать, что надо сделать, чтобы он приехал. А не ворошить прошлое. А то мы до Ландармы дойдем, и всех обвиним в наших неудачах. Все, решение МИДа состоялось, эмоции выплеснуты. Демонстрация перед МИДом - абсолютно эмоциональное решение, выставляющее буддистов как скандальных политизированных личностей. Плохой пиар.
Надо думать о взаимоприемлемом формате визита ЕСДЛ, и о каналах воздействия на МИД. Тоже взаимоприемлемых. А не вставать в конфронтацию.

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Торчинов_ 
> *А вот насчет Ким Чен Ира Вы неправы. У России появляется великолепный шанс сыграть посредническую роль в нормализации отношений между Кореями в перспективе их последующего объединения. Тут у нас шансы больше, чем у кого-либо еще и от него глупо отказываться. Тем более, что к визиту ЕС Далай-ламы это никакого отношения не имеет. Простите за офтопик.*


Безусловно. Согласен с Вами. Просто мне сначала попалась статья о Ким Чен Ире, потом - сразу об отказе ЕС Далай-ламе. Эмоции.....

----------


## ullu

Пэма, конечно нет .
 :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Ersh,в  выступлении  буддистов  в  Москве  нет  ничего позороного,плохо лишь то ,что  там  было  лишь 30 человек,по моему в Москве буддистов больше.Проблема  есть и о ней надо  кричать!
Если  молчать,то  кто  о  вас  вспомнит?

----------


## pilot

Интересно, кто-н  с форума был на митинге?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Беда в том, Ерш, что уже в прошлом году МИД продинамил с визой, мотивируя, что Его Святейшество приглашали не религиозные буддийские организации, а какие-то частные лица.  Даже транзитную визу не дали на поездку в Монголию. После этого умные люди собрали комитет по приглашению, вели длительную переписку с МИДом, всячески шли им на уступки - без Москвы и Питера, пожалуйста, только религиозный визит, пожалуйста, - и все равно результат тот же. Не помогли и Илюмжинов с Аюшеевым. И как же теперь можно воздействовать на МИД? Что им мнение горстки буддистов, когда такие серьезные дяди делают бабло. 
Я, конечно, буду рад, если кто-то проявит чудеса дипломатии или так разовьет привлекающую активность, что "возьмет под контроль царскую касту", но по-моему при нынешнем режиме нам ловить нечего. Поэтому и остается огрызаться да митинги проводить. Мне кажется, что всем буддистам, имеющим доступ к информации, следует высказаться по этому поводу вполне определенно, например в инете или в печати.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Ersh

Гром, отчего же молчать? Я призываю решать проблему, а не политизировать ее. Вы позволяете эмоциям захлестнуть себя. Вы уперлись в Ваше личное неприятие объективной ситуации - то, что ЕСДЛ не пустили в Россию. И Вы готовы распалять Ваш гнев по поводу события, которое уже в прошлом, и изменить его Вы не в силах. Получается, что Вы не в состоянии применить буддизм в конкретной ситуации, а действуете на основании эмоций. Конечно, то, что Вы возмущены по такому благочестивому поводу придает им некоторое благородство, но от этого они эмоциями быть не перестают.
Тем более, Вы возводите хулу на нашу Родину. У меня по этому поводу тоже эмоции, и тоже благородные. Но я предпочитаю относиться к этому понятию с уважением и любовью, а не сеять зерна гнева.

----------


## Ersh

Пэма, ну и дальше-то что? Что дальше-то делать? Ругать всех и вся в нарушение обетов? Или посмотреть, как можно выйти из этой ситуации?

----------


## pilot

Мне кажется, митинг дело "хорошее", потому, как наше замечательное правительство решит, что ламе, то и ехать не к кому, кроме Алексия

----------


## Борис

Ну, во-первых, драг ечи, нужно проследить историю с последним приглашением всю в целом. Ведь поначалу лучше пошло... Вполне возможно, чуть позже удастся.

Во-вторых, без закулисных переговоров тут не обойтись. Думаю, Аюшеев и Илюмжинов знают больше о мотивах, чем известно нам. Посему, как ни грустно звучит, их взаимоотношения с верховной властью тут могут помочь больше, чем наши письма и пикеты.

И еще: я не верю в то, что Путин так уж принципиально против визита. Шанс добиться все же визы (не сейчас, правда  :Frown:  ), ИМХО, есть, и немалый.
-----------------------

Однако, это все были лишь мои предварительные соображения...

----------


## pilot

Ну да, Кирсан с Володей уже "помогли" в Монголию проехать

----------


## Борис

А какова там была роль Кирсана?

----------


## pilot

понятия не имею, просто зачем упавать на него? неужели он буддист? ему зачем это?

----------


## Борис

У него регион этническо-буддийский, должон шевелиться...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Пэма, ну и дальше-то что? Что дальше-то делать? Ругать всех и вся в нарушение обетов? Или посмотреть, как можно выйти из этой ситуации?*


Я же не призываю вас всех ругать. Я написал, что всем буддистам, обладающим позицией и возможностью доступа к средствам информации, стоит высказаться в оных вполне определенно. Вот, например, состоялся эфир на "Эхо Москвы".
Может быть, у вас есть тоже какие-то предложения, вы считаете, что митинги, конфронтация, не нужны, что тогда, поделитесь. Как выйти из этой ситуации?

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## pilot

митинги нужны хотя бы для того, чтобы их показать в сми, иначе получается что ламе ехать не к кому.

///У него регион этническо-буддийский, должон шевелиться..//
должон, должон, ага :-)     :-(

----------


## Борис

Олег нехай прокомментирует, что сделано реально руководством Калмыкии. ОЛЕГ, АУ!

----------


## ullu

..то как надо относиться к человеку который готов ради денег на всё? 

Да елы палы, и это вопрос буддиста. С состраданием надо относится и НИКАК иначе.
Вы чего совсем озверели что ли в конце концов ?

----------


## Galina

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *Интересно, кто-н  с форума был на митинге?*


_________________________________________________

Подробную информацию о митинге можно найти на сайте Центра Ламы Цонкапы: http://www.buddha.ru/news_one.php?id=2

----------


## Galina

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Олег нехай прокомментирует, что сделано реально руководством Калмыкии. ОЛЕГ, АУ!*


________________________________________
Сегодня в Элисте планировалась пресс-конференция правительства Калмыкии в 14 часов.
Может кто-нибудь уже что-то слышал про это?

----------


## avas

На митинг или любую другую подобную акцию разрешение надо, а это время, как минимум :Frown: .  Вот если бы ВСЕ буддисты Москвы (независимо от традиций и школ и без придирок к тому, что в прессе называют ЕСДЛ главой ВСЕХ буддистов) собрались в одном месте  хоть на полчаса, одев, для  "самоидентефикации", одежду одного цвета (или части, или детали одежды), да еще и предварительно собрав СМИ, вот это было бы дело!!! Причем ничего не надо говорить, ну разве что мантры почитать.

----------


## pilot

у меня есть майка оранжевая  :Smilie: )

----------


## avas

Да я думаю у каждого найдется что-то в этой гамме :Smilie: , а я скажу, что даже 500 человек "одного цвета" вместе - это нехилое зрелище!

----------


## GROM

Буддисты никогда не были  все одного  цвета   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я тоже считаю, что это по форме должно быть что-то крайне ненасильственное и максимально дружелюбное.

----------


## Anatoly

> Пресс-конференции вроде не было, как и митингов, было собрание общественности. Обидно, что все готовились, ждали...


Обидно то, что столько сил, времени и средств люди затратили на подготовку - и все впустую. И ведь уже не первый год это происходит. Вернее, в этом году все настолько были уверены в благоприятном исходе столь тщательно подготовляемого визита, что никто и не ожидал такого вероломства со стороны властей.
Нам нужна определенность и трезвый взгляд на происходящее: если правительство РФ и впредь намерено так поступать (что вполне очевидно следует из его настоящего внешнеполитического курса), то нам не стоит более тешить себя иллюзиями увидеть Его Святейшество в ближайшие годы на нашей земле. И вместо напрасной траты сил и пустых ожиданий здесь, надо искать и налаживать потихоньку различные каналы для организации недорогих паломничеств (доступных большинству) в Индию (или Монголию) для встреч с Его Святейшеством, другими Учителями, участия в посвящениях и посещения святых мест.

----------


## Бодхичен

Я думаю если всё дело в продаже оружия, то после того как сделка состоится, будет больше шансов для положительного решения вопроса о визе, тем более с учетом акций протеста. Хотя не исключено, что большенство россиян как в народе так и в правительстве, на русских буддистов смотрят как на "бусурман", и особой инициативы в поддержке проявлять не будут.

----------


## GROM

Российские буддисты возмущены решением МИДа
19.08.2002 21:02 | NTVRU.com 


Решение МИД РФ не выдавать въездную визу в Россию Дала-ламе XIV незамедлительно вызвало резкий отклик у российских буддистов и послужило поводом для комментариев представителей традиционных религиозных общин страны. 

Российские буддисты намерены обратиться в Конституционный суд в связи с запретом на въезд в страну Далай-ламы 

Как передает Интерфакс, Российские буддисты намерены обратиться в Конституционный суд РФ в связи с запретом МИД России на въезд в страну духовного главы буддистов мира - Далай-ламы. Об этом сообщил в пятницу журналистам глава Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России Хамбо-лама Дамба Аюшеев. 

"Я и все буддисты России удручены позицией российского МИД относительно визита Далай-ламы", - сказал Д. Аюшеев в беседе с журналистами в пятницу. 

"Мы надеемся, что визит Далай-ламы в Россию все же состоится и хотим считать данное решение МИД РФ досадной ошибкой", - заключил он. 

"Запрет на въезд в Россию далай-ламы нарушает статью Конституции России о свободе вероисповедания", - заявил Д. Аюшеев. 

Он также сообщил, что буддисты России намерены обратиться с заявлением к МИД РФ и с открытым письмом главе государства как гаранту Основного закона страны. 

Д. Аюшеев добавил, что у здания МИД РФ начнется бессрочная акция протеста в связи с отказом выдать въездную визу в Россию далай-ламе. 

Представитель МИД РФ заявляет, что "на данном этапе сочтено целесообразным воздержаться от визита Далай-ламы в Россию" 

Об этом сказал отвечая на вопросы российских и зарубежных СМИ, заместитель официального представителя МИД РФ Борис Малахов. 

Он сообщил, что "по инициативе ряда российских буддийских организаций в последнее время изучалась возможность осуществления визита Далай-ламы в нашу страну". 

"В ходе проработки этого вопроса, особенно на его завершающем этапе, все более явственно стали проявляться не столько религиозные аспекты визита, о чем говорили его организаторы, сколько его политическая направленность. Об этом, в частности, свидетельствует включение в состав делегации представителей т.н. правительства Тибета в изгнании, артистов, других деятелей", - подчеркнул представитель МИД РФ. 

"При рассмотрении этого вопроса, естественно, должна учитываться и позиция КНР, руководство которой резко негативно относится к политической деятельности Далай-ламы", - сказал Б. Малахов. 

Между тем, по словам Д. Аюшеева, информация о том, что в состав делегации должны были войти политические деятели и артисты, не соответствует действительности. "Согласно списку делегации, в нее входят помимо Далай-ламы девять человек, в том числе два ассистента, один переводчик, секретарь, настоятель одного из буддистских монастырей и четыре охранника". 

Тема Далай-ламы, как отмечает комментатор Интерфакса, болезненно воспринимается в Пекине после того, как лидер буддистов много лет назад бежал из китайского Тибета в Индию. Власти КНР неизменно выступают против предоставления другими странами далай-ламе возможности для ведения деятельности, направленной, по их мнению, на раскол Китая. Как считают в Пекине, Далай-лама под прикрытием религии, в частности, проповедует идею независимости Тибета. 

Милиция задержала десятерых буддистов, протестовавших против запрета въезда в РФ Далай-ламы 

Сотрудники милиции пресекли проведение несанкционированной акции протеста российских буддистов у здания МИД РФ в субботу в Москве, задержав 10 организаторов акции. Она была организована в связи с отказом духовному главе буддистов мира Далай-ламе во въездной визе, сообщает Интерфакс. 

"Мы обращаемся к президенту и Министерству иностранных дел РФ с просьбой разрешить вопрос с посещением Далай-ламой России", - сказал журналистам, представитель пикетчиков Джампа Тимплей. 

Прежде чем сотрудники милиции пресекли проведение акции, 30 российских буддистов в традиционных одеждах с портретами Далай-ламы, с плакатами "Хотим видеть своего учителя" и "МИД, пусти Далай-ламу в Россию" находились у здания МИД РФ на Смоленской площади в Москве. 

Они выкрикивали: "Дать визу Далай-ламе!". В течение 5-7 минут у них была возможность общаться с журналистами. 

"Получение разрешения на пикет занимает 10 дней, поэтому мы решили провести акцию несанкционированно. Мы считаем, что отказом в визе нашему учителю нарушаются конституционные права буддистов России. Сегодня проходят митинги протеста не только в Москве, а также в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Туве", - сказал журналистам Д. Тимплей. 

Сотрудники милиции задержали 10 организаторов пикета, остальные остались около здания МИДа и беспрепятственно общались с журналистами. 

В отделе внутренних дел района "Арбат" сообщили, что задержанных отпустят в течение трех часов, на каждого из них будет наложен штраф в размере от 10 до 20 минимальных окладов по статье "нарушение административного кодекса РФ" за проведение несанкционированных митингов, шествий, пикетов. 

Лидеры буддистов России просят президента отреагировать на решение о запрете въезда в РФ Далай-ламы 

Духовные лидеры буддистов России обратились к президенту РФ Владимиру Путину с просьбой вмешаться в ситуацию, возникшую в связи с запретом въезда на территорию страны главы буддистов мира Далай-ламы XIV, сообщает Интерфакс. 

В открытом письме, распространенном в субботу в Москве и подписанном главой Буддистской традиционной сангхи России Дамбой Аюшеевым, главой буддистской общины Калмыкии Тело Тулку Рин Поче и духовным главой буддистов Тувы Норбу-Самбуу Март-Оолом, подчеркивается, что визит Далай-ламы в Россию "находится под угрозой". 

"Десятилетие прошло со времени предыдущей поездки в нашу страну Далай-ламы XIY. Никакими мерками невозможно оценить духовную силу, которую придало нам, буддистам России, общение с нашим духовным лидером. Наши отцы и матери, родные и близкие уходят из жизни без пастырского благословения Его Святейшества", отмечается в письме. 

"Буддизм является одной из трех традиционных религиозных конфессий России. В то время как православные ежедневно ощущают благословение и пастырскую заботу Патриарха всея Руси Алексия II, представители мусульманской общины России имеют возможность каждый год совершать хадж, буддисты не могут молиться вместе с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой XIV ", - говорится в документе. 

Авторы письма считают, что буддистов, не допуская в Россию Далай-ламы, "лишают столь важного источника развития культурной традиции, отказывают в праве на развитие национального самосознания". 

Лидеры буддистов России в своем письме подчеркивают, что планируемая поездка в РФ Далай-ламы "имеет исключительно религиозный характер" и в подготовке этого визита принимают участие только буддистские общины России. 

Лидеры буддистов РФ, обращаясь к президенту России, просят главу государства "не допустить нарушения конституционных прав буддистов нашей страны". 

Представители религиозных общин России комментируют отказ МИД РФ выдать визу Далай-ламе 

Представители традиционных конфессий России по-разному относятся к отказу МИД РФ выдать визу духовному лидеру буддистов Далай-ламе, сообщает Интерфакс. 

"Мы уважаем право государства решать, кому давать российскую визу, а кому нет, кто желателен и кто нежелателен на нашей территории", сегодня агентству заместитель председателя Отдела внешних церковных связей Московского Патриархата (ОВЦС МП) протоиерей Всеволод Чаплин. 

При этом он напомнил, что Далай-лама уже бывал в России с визитами, в ходе которых встречался со священноначалием Русской Православной Церкви. "Между ним и Московским Патриархатом существуют определенные отношения, обмен письмами, и если бы Далай-лама приехал в Россию, - сказал представитель ОВЦС МП, - то, возможно, какие-то контакты с Церковью имели бы место, хотя и неизвестно, на каком уровне". 

Верховный муфтий России и европейских стран СНГ Талгат Таджуддин также отметил, что "пускать или не пускать Далай-ламу в Россию - дело государства". В то же время духовный лидер мусульман сказал, что в данном случае властям следовало учесть мнение буддийской общины. 

"В любом случае, - добавил муфтий, - приглашение Далай-ламе должно было быть согласовано с государством, чтобы не вышло конфуза. Это общепризнанная норма дипломатического этикета". 

Между тем главный раввин России (ФЕОР) Берл Лазар прямо выразил несогласие с отменой визита Далай-ламы, сказав, что "невозможно к лидерам традиционных конфессий страны, которым, в частности, является Далай-лама, применять обычный чиновничий подход". 

"Вообще, область религиозных чувств требует огромного такта, отметил Берл Лазар, - необходимо считаться с тем, что затрагивает интересы самых глубоких сфер жизни огромного количества людей". 

"Подобные сферы ни в коем случае нельзя смешивать с политикой", - сказал раввин, отметив что "такой подход верен только по отношению к традиционным конфессиям, а не к деструктивным сектам, чье влияние может быть губительно для страны". 

Причина отказа Далай-ламе в визите в Россию "связана с давлением, которое оказывает Китай" на Россию, считает президент объединений буддистов Калмыкии 

Причина отказа Далай-ламе в визите в Россию "связана с давлением, которое оказывает Китай" на Россию, заявил в прямом эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" президент объединений буддистов Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Рин Поче. "Куда бы ни направлялся Далай-лама, Китай всегда возражает против этого, но чтобы ни говорило китайское правительство, Далай-лама продолжает путешествовать и посещать разные страны", - добавил он. Визит Далай-ламы в Россию планировался на сентябрь, однако МИД РФ счел целесообразным воздержаться от визита Далай-ламы в Россию, так как в ходе проработки этого вопроса стали проявляться не столько религиозные аспекты визита, сколько его политическая направленность. Об этом, по заявлению МИД РФ, свидетельствует включение в состав делегации представителей так называемого правительства Тибета в изгнании. По словам духовного лидера буддистов Калмыкии, организаторы визита Далай-ламы предоставили МИД РФ полный список членов делегации, "и в этом списке нет ни одного чиновника тибетского правительства, нет ни одного политика". "Если они нам отказывают на основании включения в делегацию политиков, то, наверное, к ним попала не та бумажка. От кого - неизвестно, но мы выясним", - подчеркнул он. 

Тэло Тулку Рин Поче не считает, что в отказе Далай-ламе в визите есть какое-то участие Русской Православной Церкви. Он сообщил, что у него была частная, "очень дружественная" беседа с митрополитом Кириллом. Далай-лама сам всегда заинтересован в том, чтобы встреться с лидерами различных конфессий, добавил Тэло Тулку Рин Поче. 

Между тем, по сообщению Интерфакса, выступая в тот же день на пресс-конференции перед журналистами, Тэло Тулку Рин Поче от имени своих единоверцев гарантировал, что визит Далай-ламы в буддийские регионы России будет строго религиозным. "У нас нет никаких политических целей, - сказал он, - и никакие политики не имеют отношения к организации этого визита". 

Сообщив, что в Калмыкии уже прошли акции протеста против отказа во въезде Далай-ламе и что люди готовы даже приехать в Москву, чтобы пикетировать МИД, Тело Тулку Ринпоче вместе с тем отметил, что "это не тот путь отстаивания своих прав, который буддисты хотели бы избрать". 

Лидер Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России чувствует личную вину за срыв визита Далай-ламы 

Глава российских буддистов Дамба Аюшеев заявил, что считает себя лично ответственным за срыв визита Далай-ламы в Россию, сообщает Интерфакс. 

"С момента последнего визита духовного лидера буддистов в нашу страну прошло десять лет", - сказал он в понедельник на пресс-конференции в Москве, напомнив, что, по буддийским представлениям, 12-летний цикл - это время жизни одного поколения. "Таким образом, - отметил Д. Аюшеев, - сегодня в наших регионах воспитывается молодежь, которая еще ни разу не получала благословения Его Святейшества". 

"Если целое поколение не сможет получить благословения нашего духовного лидера из-за неспособности организовать визит Далай-ламы, то это будет моя вина, и я буду за это наказан", - сказал Д.Аюшеев. 

Призывая власти пересмотреть решение об отказе пустить в Россию Далай-ламу, духовный лидер отметил, что "душевная гармония человека - это одна из опор общества" и что "терпение российских буддистов на протяжении последних трудных лет в истории страны должно быть вознаграждено". 

При этом Д. Аюшеев признался, что сам "привык переносить удары спокойно, не нарушая уже существующей гармонии".

----------


## GROM

Ниже следующее  лично  меня сильно  удивило

____________________________________________________
Примечательно, что советская власть в силу натянутых отношений с руководством Китая относилась к Далай-ламе куда более либерально, чем нынешняя российская. Буддийский лидер посещал СССР пять раз, последний раз - в 1991 году.

----------


## Бодхичен

Мне вот интересно, Китаю за ганения на Тибет сполна воздастся в этом, или следующем веке?...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

Тогда, Бодхичен, следует признать, что Тибет сейчас пожинает плоды своих агрессий против Китая в древности.

----------


## Ersh

Кстати, лидеры СССР никогда в период сложных отношений с Китаем не упускали возможность сделать ему козью морду  :Smilie:

----------


## Бодхичен

> Тогда, Бодхичен, следует признать, что Тибет сейчас пожинает плоды своих агрессий против Китая в древности.


И так покругу..

----------


## Леонид Ш

Примечательно, что советская власть в силу натянутых отношений с руководством Китая относилась к Далай-ламе куда более либерально, чем нынешняя российская. Буддийский лидер посещал СССР пять раз, последний раз - в 1991 году.
__________________________________________________

Более того, я читал в какой-то публикации, что после конфликта на Советско-Китайской границе, в советской прессе появлялись статьи типа: "Народ Тибета, героически борется с китайскими окупантами ... " и т.п.

----------


## Борис

И оружие тибетским партизанам одновременно поставляли и КГБ, и ЦРУ, было дело.

Но это все политика отвлеченная и к делу отношения не имеющая.

Похоже, пока страсти немного не улягутся, ничего более-менее внятного по поводу перспектив визита в будущем мы не узнаем. Тем паче что решаться, ИМХО, это все же будет больше за кулисами  :Frown:  ...

----------


## Ersh

Бодхичен .\\\\и так по кругу\\\
Во-во. Пока мы будем решать проблему приезда Далай-ламы политическими методами. мешать религию и политику и т. д.
Сам то он чему учит?  :Smilie:

----------


## avas

Ну что, как всегда - ППР - "посидели, по...(шуме)ли, разошлись"? "Настоящих буйных мало, вот и нету вожаков..."  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## pilot

все же буддисты  :Smilie: , даже "мухи", наверняка, нет ни у кого  :Smilie: 
а то б не устоять китайскому посольству  :Smilie:

----------


## avas

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *все же буддисты , даже "мухи", наверняка, нет ни у кого 
> а то б не устоять китайскому посольству *


   Надо у Бао поспрошать, он собирался оружием приторговывать  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *все же буддисты , даже "мухи", наверняка, нет ни у кого 
> а то б не устоять китайскому посольству *


Не, ну нормальная логика?
Визу наши не дали, а как мочить - так китайцев %)%)%)

----------


## pilot

на мид рука не поднимется -  уж очень дом красивый  :Smilie:

----------


## avas

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *
> Не, ну нормальная логика?
> Визу наши не дали, а как мочить - так китайцев %)%)%)*


   Леш, ну а кого?! Как ни крути, а ни евреев, ни кавказцев к этому делу ну никак не пришьешь :Frown: . А жаль, они то рядом...  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Бей чужих, чтоб свои хоть как-то шевелиться стали...  :Wink:

----------


## Galina

Завтра утром в Москву прибывают два автобуса из Калмыкии.
И завтра планируется митинг на Смоленской площади перед зданием МИДа. Начало  10-11 часов. 
Митинг несанкционирован.

----------


## Galina

В Москве на Смоленской площади напротив здания МИД РФ проходит массовая несанкционированная акция протеста российских буддистов против невыдачи российской визы Далай-ламе. 
Как передает корреспондент радиостанции "Эхо Москвы", в митинге участвуют около ста человек, в основном это российские буддисты, приехавшие из Калмыкии, некоторые одеты в национальные костюмы. Впрочем, есть на митинге москвичи, а также несколько буддистских монахов. 
Участники акции протеста держат в руках портреты Далай-ламы и лозунги: "Свободу мировой религии буддизму!", "Свободу вероисповедания!".
Вблизи митингующих находятся сотрудники правоохранительных органов, однако пока они никаких мер не предпринимают. 
17 августа представители московских буддистских общин уже проводили несанкционированный митинг протеста у здания МИД. Акция заняла не более пяти минут, после чего организаторы митинга были задержаны сотрудниками правоохранительных органов. 
Далай-лама планировал посетить буддистские регионы РФ – Бурятию, Туву, Калмыкию – во время поездки с 10 по 20 сентября 2002 года, однако ему было отказано в визе. 

http://www.echo.msk.ru/daynews.html
Четверг, 22 Августа 2002 - Все новости >>

----------


## Galina

По сообщению корреспондента Эхо Москвы: В митинге приняли участие 120 человек. Так как митинг не был разрешен 6 человек арестованы и доставлены в Арбатский РУВД.

----------


## Galina

В Москве возле здания МИДа милиция задержала около 20 буддистов, которые участвовали в акции протеста - они требовали выдать визу на въезд в Россию Далай-ламе 
__________________________________________________
Скандалом может закончиться сегодняшняя акция протеста российских буддистов. Утром они пришли к зданию МИДа на Смоленской площади в Москве, чтобы протестовать против отказа российских властей выдать визу Далай-ламе. В акции участвуют около 200 человек. В основном, сюда съехались буддисты из регионов Калмыкии и Тувы. Основной лозунг акции "Дайте визу Далай-ламе".
Стоит отметить, что митинг не был санкционирован столичными властями.
http://www.echo.msk.ru

----------


## Galina

Президенту Российской Федерации Путину В.В.

Уважаемый Владимир Владимирович!

Мы, руководители буддийских общин России, обращаемся к Вам с просьбой вмешаться и не допустить нарушения конституционных прав буддистов нашей страны.

Конституция Российской Федерации гарантирует уважение религиозных прав граждан. Визит лауреата Нобелевской премии мира, Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV имеет огромное значение для миллионов буддистов России. Для многих это — редкая, уникальная, хотя бы раз в жизни возможность молиться вместе с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой и просить о долгой жизни.

Увы, духовный визит Его Святейшества в нашу страну находится под угрозой.

Десятилетие прошло со времени предыдущей поездки в нашу страну Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV. Никакими мерками невозможно оценить духовную силу, которую придало нам, буддистам России, общение с нашим духовным лидером. Наши отцы и матери, родные и близкие уходят из жизни без пастырского благословения Его Святейшества.

Буддизм является одной из трех традиционных конфессий России. В то время, как православные ежедневно ощущают благословение и пастырскую заботу Патриарха Всея Руси Алексия Второго, представители мусульманской общины России имеют возможность каждый год совершать хадж, буддисты не могут молиться вместе с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой.

Наc лишают возможности столь важного источника развития культурной традиции, отказывают в праве на развитие национального самосознания. Сохранение собственного национального лица для нас немыслимо без непосредственного общения с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой XIV. 

Подчеркнем, что предполагаемая поездка Его Святейшества в Россию имеет исключительно религиозный характер. В его подготовке и проведении принимают участие только буддийские общины России.

Сейчас, когда Российская Федерация проходит непростой путь укрепления и развития государственности, жизненно необходима внутренняя консолидация российского общества на основе незыблемых, общечеловеческих, традиционных ценностей. Только расцвет культуры, упрочение национального самосознания, развитие религиозных традиций составляют сущность столь необходимой сейчас России национальной идеи. Но сегодня, к великому сожалению, нас пытаются лишить источника нашего духовного роста.

Нам остается только молиться и взывать к великой мудрости руководителей России. Верим, что нам будет предоставлена возможность вновь лицезреть Его Святейшество Далай-ламу XIV и молиться вместе с ним за процветание нашей страны.

С огромным и неизменным уважением,

Глава Буддийской Традиционной Сангхи России Д.Б. Аюшеев

Глава Буддийской общины республики Калмыкия Тэло Тулку Ринпоче

Духовный Глава Республики Тыва Досточтимый Камбы-Лама Н.Норбу-Самбуу Март-оол


Редакция Buddha.Ru

http://www.buddha.ru/news_one.php?id=7
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ersh

О, цэ дiло!

----------


## Galina

Более часа продолжается у здания МИД в Москве акция российских буддистов, протестующих против отказа властей выдать въездную визу Далай-ламе, сообщает Интерфакс.

Несмотря на несанкционированный характер пикета, милиция не препятствует его проведению, поясняя, что команды о прекращении акции пока не поступало.

Впрочем, как выяснилось, буддисты не станут сопротивляться, если такая команда поступит. "Наш митинг, в первую очередь, ненасильственный, ведь мы выражаем волю простых буддийских граждан, которые исповедуют одну из древнейших и самых мирных религий мира", - сказал журналистам молодой калмык по имени Санал.

Он также зачитал обращение к президенту России, которое накануне передали в кремлевскую администрацию буддисты Калмыкии. В этом документе, в частности, говорится, что "учение Будды имеет огромное воспитательное и моральное значение для толерантного и гармоничного развития молодого поколения", и выражается надежда на то, что власти найдут правильное решение, и приезд Далай-ламы в Россию состоится в намеченные сроки.

К настоящему времени под этим заявлением только в Калмыкии поставили подписи более 14 тысяч человек, сказал участник акции, и завтра все они будут переданы в МИД.

В какой-то момент несколько пожилых пикетчиц встали на колени перед главным входом и начали кланяться в пояс, заклиная российских дипломатов пустить в страну духовного лидера буддистов.

Холодный ветер на Смоленской площади не заставил никого из участников пикета вернуться в автобус, на котором они приехали. Сами буддисты заявляют, что готовы стоять перед зданием МИД хоть до утра, если им не помешает милиция.

Как уже сообщалось, 17 августа сотрудники милиции пресекли проведение несанкционированной акции протеста российских буддистов у здания МИД РФ в Москве, задержав 10 организаторов акции. 

http://www.ntvru.com/religy/22Aug2002/buddisten_ru.html

----------


## Galina

http://www.temadnya.ru/archive/22aug2002/index.html

Внешнеполитическое ведомство России в очередной раз за этот год оказалось до известной степени вовлечено в религиозные дела. В начале года МИД осудил решение Ватикана о создании епархий на территории России и аннулировал многократную визу епископа Ежи Мазура, возглавляющего епархию Римско-Католической Церкви в Иркутске, а на днях МИД РФ не дал добро на въезд в страну Далай-ламе Тенцзин Гятсо XIV - лидеру мирового буддизма. 

В том и другом случае политическая составляющая мидовских демаршей больно ударила по чувствам и чаяниям верующих - будь то католики Сибири, неизвестно на какое время лишившиеся общения со своим пастырем, или российские буддисты, не видевшие своего духовного наставника уже десять с лишком лет. В последний раз Далай-лама, бывавший в СССР пять раз, посетил новую Россию в 1992 году. Последующие попытки пригласить его к нам под различными предлогами не венчались успехом. На этот раз перед этим человеком, говорить с которым почитают за честь главы государств и правительств во всем мире, шлагбаум опустился почти, как говорится, на въезде в страну.

Беда Далай-ламы в данном случае - в том, что он является не только духовным лидером одной из ведущих мировых религий, но и главой тибетского правительства в изгнании, а следовательно, находится под пристальным вниманием китайского руководства, воспринимающего его, прежде всего, как фигуру политическую. Далай-ламу с радостью принимают в Австралии, США, Хорватии, Словении; он близкий друг президента Чехии Вацлава Гавела, с которым они вместе предаются медитации, в 1989 году ему была присуждена Нобелевская премия мира. 

Однако для тех государств, которые особенно заинтересованы в развитии контактов с Пекином, приезд человека, открыто критикующего китайское руководство за его методы "освоения" Тибета, чреват ненужными осложнениями в их взаимоотношениях с крупнейшей азиатской державой.

По видимому, российское руководство, раздумывая над тем, что же для важнее страны - радость буддистов Бурятии и Калмыкии от встречи со своим духовным наставником, или гримаса неудовольствия на лицах руководителей нашего восточного соседа, - решило не пускать к нам того, кого обитатели покоев с площади Тяньананьмынь считают главой тибетских сепаратистов. 

Покой в делах с Китаем, с которым Россия оказывается во все более тесной политической и экономической связке, по-видимому, стоит слез наших буддийских старцев, которым на их веку уже не удастся увидеть Далай-ламу Тенцзин Гятцо XIV. Мир политический ценится нынче дороже мира духовного.

Отдел "Религия и общество" редакции NTVRU.com

----------


## Galina

По сообщению корреспондента Эхо Москвы: митинг продолжался два часа.  Двоим представителям от митингующих удалось пройти в здание МИДа и поговорить с чиновником министерства. Он сообщил, что решение принимается на правительственном уровне, а МИД только выдает или не выдает визы. 
50 человек задержаны и доставлены в отделение милиции. Остальные митингующие отправились к отделению милиции и ожидают решения.

----------


## Galina

В Москве на Смоленской площади напротив здания МИД РФ прошла массовая несанкционированная акция протеста российских буддистов против невыдачи российской визы Далай-ламе. 
Четверг, 22 Августа 2002 года, 13:28



Митинг продолжался почти два часа, он собрал больше сотни человек. Сто буддистов приехали на автобусах из Калмыкии, и еще к ним присоединились московские буддисты – например, тывинские студентки, которые учатся в Москве. 
Первый час прошел очень мирно. Толпа была весьма красочная, были бабушки в калмыцких национальных одеждах, буддийские монахи в своих облачениях. Они держали портреты далай-ламы, транспаранты с требованиями "Свободу вероисповеданий!", свободу мировой религии, они скандировали "дайте визу далай-ламе", пели мантры, молились, благословляли журналистов. 
Результат этой акции двойной: с одной стороны, буддистам удалось поговорить с представителем МИДа, с другой – большинство митингующих оказалось в отделении милиции. 
Расскажу сначала про первое: простояв час у стен МИДа, буддисты стали просить, чтобы к ним вышел представитель министерства и объяснил, почему же далай-ламе не дают визу в Россию. Через некоторое время двоих человек пропустили внутрь, но при этом милиционеры потребовали свернуть лозунги и прекратить кричать.
Председатель калмыцкого общества друзей Тибета Антонина Кокуева беседовала с директором департамента безопасности МИД Леонидом Сафоновым. 
Тем временем – пока активисты беседовали с чиновниками – милиция активизировалась, приехал ОМОН, и участников этого не разрешенного митинга посадили в автобус и увезли в милицейское отделение . 

Как передает корреспондент радиостанции "Эхо Москвы", в митинге участвовало около ста человек, в основном это российские буддисты, приехавшие из Калмыкии, некоторые одеты в национальные костюмы. Впрочем, есть на митинге москвичи, а также несколько буддистских монахов. 
Участники акции протеста держали в руках портреты Далай-ламы и лозунги: "Свободу мировой религии буддизму!", "Свободу вероисповедания!".
Вблизи митингующих находятся сотрудники правоохранительных органов, однако пока они никаких мер не предпринимают. 
17 августа представители московских буддистских общин уже проводили несанкционированный митинг протеста у здания МИД. Акция заняла не более пяти минут, после чего организаторы митинга были задержаны сотрудниками правоохранительных органов. 
Далай-лама планировал посетить буддистские регионы РФ – Бурятию, Туву, Калмыкию – во время поездки с 10 по 20 сентября 2002 года, однако ему было отказано в визе. 
http://www.echo.msk.ru/7news/index.html#det_3

----------


## Galina

Задержанных на митинге отпустили.

----------


## avas

Михаил Касьянов и Чжу Жунцзи на состоявшейся 7-й межправительственной российско-китайской встрече дали высокую оценку стратегическому значению Договора о добрососедстве, дружбе и сотрудничестве между Российской Федерацией и Китайской Народной Республикой, подписанного Президентом России и Председателем КНР 16 июля 2001 года. 
Главы правительств подтвердили решимость продолжать оказывать поддержку взаимным усилиям по защите государственного суверенитета, независимости и территориальной целостности. 
Российская сторона подтвердила свою поддержку принципиальной позиции Китая по вопросам Тайваня и Тибета, а также борьбы с силами терроризма и сепаратизма, выступающими под лозунгом так называемого "Восточного Туркестана". 

  Как ни крути, а уважаемый сегодняшний именинник прав - это позор для нашей дипломатии :Frown: .

----------


## Борис

Если бы православные даже еще сильнее буянили - все равно никто бы не посмел их в каталажку. А буддистов можно...  :Frown: 

Интересно, это что, означает, что теперь даже "этнические" буддисты в маргиналы записаны? А что уж говорить о "неэтнических"...

O tempora, o mores!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Майдар

Сожалею, что не смогу приехать в традиционные буддийские регионы России во время посещения Далай-ламы в этом году. В связи с занятостью мирскими делами. Кто сможет, прошу передать ему мои благодарности.

----------


## Beholder

"в связи с изменением позиции главы буддистов Бурятии,"

Я что-то пропустил... Надо ли понимать это так, что глава БТСР вдруг решил поддержать позицию МИДа?
Эмахо! Удивительно...

----------


## Galina

29 августа 2002 г., 19:50

Кызыл. Заместитель руководителя буддистской организации "Манчжушри" Шолбан Ооржак начал голодовку. 

Сегодня, 29 августа, заместитель руководителя буддистской организации "Манчжушри" Шолбан Ооржак начал голодовку. В разговоре с корреспондентом РИА "Пресс-Лайн" он сообщил, что таким образом поддержал группы буддистов из Бурятии и Калмыкии, которые объявили голодовку еще 26 августа в знак протеста на решение Министерства иностранных дел России, не выдавшего въездную визу духовному лидеру буддистов Далай-Ламе XIV. В арендуемой буддисткой организацией двухкомнатной квартире он пьет только кипяченую воду. 
По его словам, буддийская организация "Манчжушри" включает в себя более 500 буддистов, часть из которых также намерена поддержать своего лидера и подключиться к голодовке. 
http://www.regions.ru/newsheadlines/...&topic=nations

----------


## Galina

28 августа 2002 г., 19:42

Республика Тыва. Буддисты Тувы будут настаивать на том, чтобы Далай-Ламе IV разрешили въезд в Россию. 

Руководители буддистских обществ Тувы намерены настаивать на том, чтобы духовному лидеру буддистов мира, лауреату Нобелевской премии Далай-Ламе IV разрешили въезд в Россию, и он получил, наконец, возможность нанести визит и в эту буддистскую республику. Об этом они заявили на пресс-конференции для журналистов местных СМИ, прошедшей в Доме печати, передает РИА "Пресс-Лайн". "Буддисты обеспокоены тем, что политики вмешиваются в религию, – сказал сегодня заместитель руководителя буддистского центра "Манчжушри" Шолбан Ооржак. – Мы считаем, что наш духовный лидер должен свободно передвигаться по всему миру, в том числе иметь право свободного въезда и выезда из России". 
Буддистов Тувы уже не первый раз лишают возможности пообщаться с живым Буддой. Далай-Лама IV лишь однажды побывал в Туве – в сентябре 1992 года. Его визит дал мощный толчок развитию буддизма в республике. Он намерен был побывать в Туве и нынче. Его визит намечался на 10-20 сентября, но МИД России отказал его святейшеству во въездной визе. 
Как сообщил Шолбан Ооржак, очередной отказ во въездной визе МИД России мотивирует тем, что в состав делегации Далай-Ламы IV включены представители правительства Тибета, не признаваемого Китаем и другими странами. От имени буддистского центра "Манчжушри" Шолбан Ооржак подал в городскую администрацию заявку на проведение митинга на центральной площади столицы – площади Арата – который, если будет получено разрешение от мэра столицы Александра Кашина, состоится 3 сентября. 
Он сообщил также, что некоторые буддисты Тувы, в том числе и сам Камбы-лама – духовный лидер буддистов республики – принимали участие в акции протеста у здания МИД РФ в Москве 17 и 23 августа и на несколько часов были задержаны органами правопорядка. "Такие же акции протеста мы будем проводить и в Кызыле, – сказал Шолбан Ооржак. – Ведь налицо нарушение основных положений федерального закона о религии". 


REGIONS.RU

----------


## Galina

А вот и ответ господина Президента:

30 августа 2002 г., 15:26

Владимир Путин высказался против вмешательства государства в религиозные дела.

Владимир Путин высказался против вмешательства государства в религиозные дела. Государство не должно диктовать религиозным деятелям "как им поступать, кого выбирать и как объединяться", заявил президент России в Казани на встрече с делегатами третьего съезда Всемирного конгресса татар. Как подчеркнул Владимир Путин, "мы должны им (религиозным деятелям) помочь создать условия для работы и делать все, чтобы между ними и гражданами не было стены". 
Напомнив, что церковь в России отделена от государства, президент вместе с тем высказал мнение о том, что "было бы ошибкой отделять человека от церкви", сообщает РИА "Новости". В настоящее время "нет трудовых коллективов, партийных ячеек и организаций, как это было во времена КПСС, нет воспитателей и наставников, а значит никто, кроме религии не может донести до человека общечеловеческие ценности", сказал Владимир Путин. 


REGIONS.RU  

 Как правильно говорит!!!!

----------


## Ersh

//// Государство не должно диктовать религиозным деятелям "как им поступать, кого выбирать и как объединяться", заявил президент России в Казани на встрече с делегатами третьего съезда Всемирного конгресса татар. ////

Осталось только татарам буддизм принять  :Smilie: 

\\\ "нет трудовых коллективов, партийных ячеек и организаций, как это было во времена КПСС, нет воспитателей и наставников, \\\\

...о, Шарипутра!...

----------


## Ersh

"Яблоко" требует от МИДа пустить в Россию далай-ламу 
Фракция "Яблоко" намерена добиваться пересмотра решения Министерства иностранных дел России об отказе в выдаче визы на въезд в страну далай-ламе ХIV. 
В депутатском запросе, направленном в МИД РФ 30 августа заместителем председателя партии и одним из членов фракции Сергеем Митрохиным, говорится, что "фактически МИД взял на себя ответственность за "отлучение" российских буддистов от их духовного лидера". 

В запросе также отмечается, что отказ в выдаче въездной визы духовному лидеру буддистов уже вызвал серьезный общественный резонанс и массовые акции протеста, однако соответствующие органы МИДа даже не сочли возможным встретиться с протестующими гражданами. 

Далай-лама намеревался посетить Бурятию, Калмыкию и Туву – республики, в которых большинство населения исповедует буддизм, а, точнее, ламаизм – его тибетскую разновидность. По некоторым данным, в этих регионах проживают более миллиона буддистов, которые с нетерпением ждали визита своего духовного лидера. Однако, как заявили в МИД РФ, в ходе визита далай-ламы в Россию могут возникнуть непредвиденные сложности, и те обстоятельства, которые могут сопровождать организацию этой поездки, вынудили министерство принять решение об отмене этого визита. Конкретные "обстоятельства" названы не были. 

www.rbc.ru

----------


## Galina

А вот и новая акция протеста - 10 сентября!!!

"Яблоко" хочет помочь российским буддистам увидеть Далай-ламу 
15:18     

Партия "Яблоко" намерена добиваться пересмотра решения МИД РФ об отказе в выдаче въездной визы Далай-ламе XIV, который намеревался посетить Россию по приглашению буддистских организаций Москвы, Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тувы. Об этом сообщает Интерфакс со ссылкой на заявление, распространенное сегодня пресс-службой фракции "Яблоко" в Госдуме.

"Фактически МИД РФ взял на себя ответственность за "отлучение" российских буддистов от их духовного лидера. Между тем речь идет не о какой-то маргинальной секте, а об одной из традиционных конфессий России", - говорится в депутатском запросе, направленном сегодня в МИД РФ заместителем председателя "Яблока" депутатом Сергеем Митрохиным. В запросе также сказано, что отказ в выдаче въездной визы духовному лидеру буддистов уже вызвал "серьезный общественный резонанс и массовые акции протеста".

10 сентября московское региональное отделение партии "Яблоко" проведет пикетирование МИД РФ в связи с отказом в выдаче въездной визы Далай-ламе, сообщает пресс-служба фракции.

Как ожидается, в акции примут участие московская община буддистов, центр тибетской культуры и информации, Московская Хельсинкская группа, антифашистский координационный комитет, а также ряд других общественных и правозащитных организаций.

Ранее планировалось, что Далай-лама посетит Россию в сентябре этого года, однако в середине августа российские власти заявили, что этот визит не состоится.

"На данном этапе сочтено целесообразным воздержаться от визита Далай-ламы в Россию", - заявил тогда заместитель официального представителя МИД РФ Борис Малахов.

Он сообщил, что "по инициативе ряда российских буддийских организаций в последнее время изучалась возможность осуществления визита Далай-ламы в нашу страну". "В ходе проработки этого вопроса, особенно на его завершающем этапе, все более явственно стали проявляться не столько религиозные аспекты визита, о чем говорили его организаторы, сколько его политическая направленность. Об этом, в частности, свидетельствует включение в состав делегации представителей т.н. правительства Тибета в изгнании, артистов, других деятелей", - заявил представитель МИД РФ.

"При рассмотрении этого вопроса, естественно, должна учитываться и позиция КНР, руководство которой резко негативно относится к политической деятельности Далай-ламы", - сказал Б. Малахов

http://www.ntvru.com/religy/30Aug200...i_yabloko.html

----------


## Банзай

Не зря я за них из года в год голосую.

----------


## Anatoly

Просьба о визе для Далай-ламы Ачарьи Еши Пунцок

Дхарамсала, 29 августа (газета Tribune). Президент Национальной Демократической партии Тибета Ачарья Еши Пунцок призвал президента РФ Владимира Путина выдать визу Далай-ламе для посещения буддийских республик России. 
В своем письме к российскому президенту Ачарья Пунчок отмечает, что отказ в визе Далай-ламе разочаровал буддистов, проживающих в трех российских республиках — Калмыкии, Бурятии и Туве. По его словам, жители этих регионов, практикующие буддизм, имеют тесные связи с тибетцами. Создается впечатление, что в визе было отказано из-за давления китайского руководства, добавил Ачарья Пунцок. 
Президент Национальной Демократической партии Тибета убежден, что, поскольку проходящий в Йоганнесбурге «Саммит Земли» посвящен таким глобальным темам, как нищета, экономика, торговля и так далее, участвующие в саммите нации также должны поднять вопрос об оккупированном Китаем Тибете, которой стоит на пороге кризиса. Он обратился к нациям и различным организациям с просьбой призвать китайское правительство к защите экологии Тибета.

World Tibet Network News

----------


## Anatoly

Визит Далай-ламы в Монголию под угрозой

Сеул, Южная Корея. 29 августа, источник: «Ассошиэйтед Пресс». Южнокорейская авиакомпания «Азиана» отказалась посадить Далай-ламу на рейс в Сеул. Буддийская организация утверждает, что это решение было принято под давлением Китая.
В сентябре Далай-лама планировал совершить перелет из Дели, Индия, в столицу Монголии Улан-Батор через Сеул. В среду авиакомпания отказалась продать ему билет на рейс. Об этом сообщил Оргкомитет по подготовке визита Далай-ламы в Южную Корею — организация, которая добивается посещения лидером тибетских буддистов Южной Кореи.
«Мы не понимаем, как авиакомпания могла отказать в транзитном перелете религиозному лидеру с мировым именем и признанием, — отмечается в заявлении организации. — Интересно, сколько давления на нее оказал Китай».
В «Азиане» подтвердили, что Далай-ламе было отказано в транзитном перелете, но объяснили этот отказ соображениями безопасности.
«Мы почтительно попросили Далай-ламу выбрать маршрут, не предполагающий остановку в Сеуле, ради безопасности его самого и других пассажиров», — заявил Ким Хэнг-сеок, официальный представитель «Азианы».
На вопрос о том, в чем заключаются эти соображения безопасности, он ответил: «Одним людям нравится Далай-лама, а другим — нет».
Буддийская организация уже несколько раз приглашала Далай-ламу в Южную Корею, но южнокорейское правительство отказывало ему в визе из опасения испортить отношения с Китаем. 
Китай призывает другие страны не принимать Далай-ламу, утверждая, что он сепаратист, которого нужно лишить возможности пропагандировать в мире свою кампанию за автономию Тибета. На прошлой неделе Россия отказала ему во въездной визе во второй раз за год.
Китай насильственно аннексировал Тибет в 1950 году. Буддийский монах Далай-лама бежал в Индию после подавления антикитайского восстания в 1959 году.
Буддизм является основной религией в Южной Корее, где насчитывается примерно 12 миллионов буддистов при общей численности населения 47 миллионов человек.

World Tibet Network News

----------


## Anatoly

Далай-Лама не сможет поехать в Монголию
30.08.2002 12:36 | ИД "Коммерсантъ" 

30 августа духовный лидер тибетских буддистов Далай-Лама отменил свой визит в Монголию. Как сообщили его представители, это связано с тем, что ему было отказано в транзите через Москву или Сеул. 
Две недели назад Россия аннулировала его визу, разрешающую посетить страну. А сегодня южнокорейская авиакомпания Asiana отказалась продать ему билет на свой рейс. Руководство авиакомпании заявило, что опасается за безопасность как самого Далай-ламы, так и других пассажиров, если лидер буддистов полетит через Сеул. 
Пресс-секретарь Далай-Ламы Тензин Такла, комментируя ситуацию, выразил чрезвычайное сожаление. Далай-лама, живущий в индийском городе Дхарамсала, планировал посетить Улан-Батор в сентябре.

Rambler-Медиа

----------


## Anatoly

Москва и Сеул вынудили Далай-ламу отменить поездку в Монголию
30.08.2002 15:22 | lenta.ru 

Отменить визит в Монголию решил духовный лидер тибетских ламаистов Далай-лама. Как сообщает информационное агентство "Интерфакс", это решение Далай-лама принял 30 августа потому, что власти России и Южной Кореи лишили его возможности следовать через эти страны транзитом. 
Напомним, в середине августа Россия аннулировала визу, разрешающую Далай-ламе посетить страну, и отказалась выдать новую. По информации интернет-издания "Коммерсант.Ru", полученной от дипломатических источников в Москве, отказ был связан с составом сопровождающей Далай-ламу делегации и возможной реакцией Пекина на его приезд. 
Спустя несколько дней, 17 августа, российские буддисты попытались провести митинг в поддержку Далай-ламы, а 22 августа устроили пикет у входа в МИД России. Как сообщило информационное агентство РИА "Новости", около 150 человек, собравшиеся к зданию внешнеполитического ведомства на Садовом кольце, просили выдать Далай-ламе въездную визу и даже попытались пройти в здание министерства. Однако эта акция ни к чему не привела, а сотрудники правоохранительных органов задержали около пятидесяти человек. 
Добавим, что в четверг, 29 августа, по данным информагентства, южнокорейская авиакомпания "Асиана" отказалась продать духовному лидеру тибетцев билет на свой рейс. Руководство авиакомпании объявило, что слишком опасается за безопасность как Далай-ламы, так и других пассажиров, в том случае если лидер буддистов полетит через Сеул.

Rambler-Медиа

----------


## GROM

УЖАС!
Я  думал , что разгар  тёмных времён наступит чуть позже...
Но , похоже , что если  в  буддийские страны  не пускают будийского лидера --- это  очень плохой  знак!
Что тут  будет  дальше.......

----------


## Торчинов

Корея очень специфическая буддийская страна. Дело в том, что буддизм там в основном (хотя и не исключительно, конечно) -- религия народа. Президент, члены правительства, члены парламента, большинство ведущих бизнесменов -- христиане-протестанты. При этом народу внушается, что когда в Корее было много буддистов, она была отсталой и бедной страной. А благодаря христианству она стала богатой и процветающей. В Корее можно увидеть такое: кто-нибудь в автобусе пытается высадить буддийского монаха, так как ему "неприятно ехать рядом с язычником". Такого и у нас не встретишь.

----------


## GROM

\\\В Корее можно увидеть такое: кто-нибудь в автобусе пытается высадить буддийского монаха, так как ему "неприятно ехать рядом с язычником". Такого и у нас не встретишь.\\\

Ничего себе!
Ещё и Муна экспортировали всем   на  "радость".

----------


## Борис

*Е.А.Т.:*  //В Корее можно увидеть такое: кто-нибудь в автобусе пытается высадить буддийского монаха, так как ему "неприятно ехать рядом с язычником". Такого и у нас не встретишь.//

Да... темпора с моресами настали...  :Frown:   Но также лишний повод вспомнить о дуккхе и анитье всего сущего.

Но ведь считаются там все же с буддистами? Все же формально около 50% их там, насколько я знаю.
------------------------

//"Яблоко" хочет помочь российским буддистам увидеть Далай-ламу //

Ну вот, уже прямая политика пошла... Неужто и впрямь свою "крышу" в Думе придется заводить? И в чьих-то полит. играх участвовать... Мы как перекидной мячик для них всех. Одним... хм... деятелям что-то в голову взбредет - они ЕСДЛ не пускают. Другие нам "помощь" свою навяз... предлагают.

Дурдом!

----------


## Торчинов

Понимаете, буддисты в Корее -- или монахи или крестьяне (в основном, конечно -- есть и профессора, и бизнесмены, и ИТР, но мало), поэтому с ними не очень считаются. При выборах же в парламент кандидаты буддисты скорее скрывают этот факт, чем афишируют его. Но есть и хорошее: последние годы численность буддистов растет быстрее, чем христиан.

----------


## GROM

\\Но есть и хорошее: последние годы численность буддистов растет быстрее, чем христиан.\\
Это случайно не из-за  увеличения рождаемости среди буддистов? :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Е.А.Т. //с ними не очень считаются. //

Теперь слова из книги Ли Сон Чоль Сынима (а именно - из интервью какого-то, приводимого в этой книге, о том, что католики в Корее советуются с буддистами, когда, скажем, Папу приглашать, чтоб было всем удобнее) приобретают более пессимистический оттенок...

----------


## Lala

А я согласна с Геше-ла Джампа Тинлеем в том, что мы (буддисты) и власть поровну виноваты в том что Его Святейшество не смог приехать. Государство блюдет политические интересы выше человеческих и виляет всем телом, ну а мы (к сожалению) пока не создали причину для приезда Далай-ламы. Не склалось!  :Frown:  Но очень жаль пожилых и старых людей, кто может так и не увидит уже в этой жизни своего главного Наставника.
Извините, если что-нибудь ляпнула не то. Очень уж обидно!!!

----------


## Торчинов

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GROM_ 
> *\\Но есть и хорошее: последние годы численность буддистов растет быстрее, чем христиан.\\
> Это случайно не из-за  увеличения рождаемости среди буддистов?*


Я думаю, что это из-за увеличения популярности идеи, что буддизм не меньше, чем конфуцианство является частью национальной культурной традиции, а не просто суеверием и язычеством.

----------

